# Temperature (Fahrenheit/Celcius)



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

YO
How are u guys doing ? Should be having a nice day !!
This is my FIRST Thread 

:|I've read alot of article , guides , comments , cares discussion and alot more.

:-?And all of them says that 80F is the best temperature for Bettas , and some says that +-5F of 80F is also acceptable

But i manage to maintain a 80.2F~80.5F in every midnight (I'm in Malaysia)

:-(But is there any item/decoration that i can use to reduces temperature as it increases to 84F~85F when hit evening

:lol:Ice Cubes was my first choice and also recommended by CrowntailxKing (no offense mate:-D) and scrubing it outside of the bowl

I'm using a 0'C~50'C digital temperature which is approximately 8USD

so .... any ideal lowering temperature item/deco ??


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Alix and hello to Malaysia. I have traveled there many many times on business during my career (retired now!!) Kuala Lumpur and Chun Li were two of my frequent stops.

Of course you understand that even more dangerous than a tank that is too hot, is the fluctuation in temperature. So the object is to reduce the temperature fluctuations. One option would be to increase the temperature a bit to minimize the fluctuations in the evening when it is hotter. Here is a very good article that addresses the problem and offers some other solutions, too.

http://www.aquariumhobbyist.com/articles/TankTemperatureControl.html

Welcome and we hope to help solve your problem!


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

Pekemom said:


> Welcome to the forum, Alix and hello to Malaysia. I have traveled there many many times on business during my career (retired now!!) Kuala Lumpur and Chun Li were two of my frequent stops.
> 
> Of course you understand that even more dangerous than a tank that is too hot, is the fluctuation in temperature. So the object is to reduce the temperature fluctuations. One option would be to increase the temperature a bit to minimize the fluctuations in the evening when it is hotter. Here is a very good article that addresses the problem and offers some other solutions, too.
> 
> ...


THAAAAAANK YOU !!
MUCH OBLIGE !!!

;-)But i kinda hope you to write all those article point into this forum :lol:


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

But the question still remain , what is the item ??


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

A fan, one that blows air at the top of the tank, which cools it 

Aquarium coolers, which cool tanks, are available but really really expensive!  You are better off with the fan!


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> A fan, one that blows air at the top of the tank, which cools it
> 
> Aquarium coolers, which cool tanks, are available but really really expensive!  You are better off with the fan!


;-)Not to be rude , but before i pet fresh water i pets salt water fish with my brother with lots of coral in a 20gal

and the bad news is .... no matter how powerful the fan is that we changed , the temperature will only decrease to 75F in Malaysia

:-?and my BOWL is actually only 1gal 

and most of the accessories i'm using for my betta is from the time i pet salt water


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

alixhero said:


> ;-)Not to be rude , but before i pet fresh water i pets salt water fish with my brother with lots of coral in a 20gal
> 
> and the bad news is .... no matter how powerful the fan is that we changed , the temperature will only decrease to 75F in Malaysia
> 
> ...


75 is okay, although ideally it should never go below 76. Bettas are tropical and need temps in the 76-82 range. How many water changes do you do?


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> 75 is okay, although ideally it should never go below 76. Bettas are tropical and need temps in the 76-82 range. How many water changes do you do?


:|quarter per 3 days , i use cooked water to refill it

:-?and the 75F is for the salt water fishes last 5 years using a mega-powerful fan ....

now my betta bowl is 1gal with perfect of 80F in midnight , but 84F~85F in evening , afternoon , morning ...


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh I see lol.

In a one gallon you should be doing 100% every other day. 25% every three days just isn't enough.


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Oh I see lol.
> 
> In a one gallon you should be doing 100% every other day. 25% every three days just isn't enough.


But alot of article says that 100% changing must be avoided due to the Temperature , pH and dH could shock them and especially the dH could crush their organ easily

;-)so i change approximately 30%/3days


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

If you never do a 100 percent water change the ammonia and other toxic substances keep building up. 100 percent water changes are *absolutely vital* if the tank doesn't have a filter. The ph and dh shouldn't be so different from the tank water, so if you just use fresh water the same temp as the tank and acclimate him for about ten minutes he should be fine. A little stress from water changes is better than getting ammonia burns. In a one gallon tank the ammonia and other dissolved organic compounds build up very, very fast. They are invisible so you can't base it off a dirty looking tank. Even if the water looks clear, water changes are necessary at regular intervals.


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> If you never do a 100 percent water change the ammonia and other toxic substances keep building up. 100 percent water changes are *absolutely vital* if the tank doesn't have a filter. The ph and dh shouldn't be so different from the tank water, so if you just use fresh water the same temp as the tank and acclimate him for about ten minutes he should be fine. A little stress from water changes is better than getting ammonia burns. In a one gallon tank the ammonia and other dissolved organic compounds build up very, very fast. They are invisible so you can't base it off a dirty looking tank. Even if the water looks clear, water changes are necessary at regular intervals.


:shock:OH MY GOD !!
how about changing 50%/3days ??
and I've planted a Java Ferns , the plant could help a little ??


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

alixhero said:


> :shock:OH MY GOD !!
> how about changing 50%/3days ??
> and I've planted a Java Ferns , the plant could help a little ??


No the 100% is necessary. Like I said, without the 100% the ammonia keeps building and building and building. I would do 100% every two days at the least, or you could do 100% the first day, nothing second day, 50% third day, nothing the fourth day, and 100% on the fifth day, repeat.The ferns will help a little, but not enough to make a big difference.


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> No the 100% is necessary. Like I said, without the 100% the ammonia keeps building and building and building. I would do 100% every two days at the least, or you could do 100% the first day, nothing second day, 50% third day, nothing the fourth day, and 100% on the fifth day, repeat.The ferns will help a little, but not enough to make a big difference.


Alright , Got it !! :-D

Just heard a good news , my bro updated me the temperature , is 12:52PM now with a hot weather but my tank is maintaining 80.2F in my room :-D


----------

